# Cliff's TT HRB



## manbuckwal (Aug 30, 2015)

A piece of two tone HRB I bought from @woodintyuuu and stabilized
by Colin . Wrapped around a Chrome/Black Ti Jr Abraham 
Thanks for looking

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 12 | Way Cool 1


----------



## TimR (Aug 30, 2015)

Dang Tom, that's tough as nails! Love it.  Where did that kit come from? I wish mfrs would quit that (coming out with new stuff)...I've run out of room to keep track of bushings!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Aug 30, 2015)

TimR said:


> Dang Tom, that's tough as nails! Love it.  Where did that kit come from? I wish mfrs would quit that (coming out with new stuff)...I've run out of room to keep track of bushings!!



Thanks Tim , I really like these kits. Exotic blanks is where I bought the kits .


----------



## SENC (Aug 30, 2015)

I would demand a refund from Cliff. That wood is clearly defective and malformed and just ugly as all get-out.

Beauty of a pen!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Sprung (Aug 30, 2015)

Tom, I see a problem with that pen. It's in the wrong location - it's not on my desk! 

Just awesome! Kit goes well with it too. Love the two tone on it too. And the backdrop too!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Karl_99 (Aug 30, 2015)

That is a awesome looking blank! Nicely done Tom!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Aug 30, 2015)

Thanks everyone !!! The wood makes all the difference in the world imo.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Aug 30, 2015)

Another primo pen!!! Stop it, it not Christmas yet.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ironman123 (Aug 30, 2015)

Another great job. That is a classy looking pen.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bean_counter (Aug 30, 2015)

Another home run Tom, sap and heart looks so good together

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jerry B (Aug 31, 2015)

gorgeous pen, especially with the 2 tone wood 
really like the looks of that kit, sure wish it was postable, I'd definitely be adding it to my production line ...


----------



## manbuckwal (Aug 31, 2015)

Jerry B said:


> gorgeous pen, especially with the 2 tone wood
> really like the looks of that kit, sure wish it was postable, I'd definitely be adding it to my production line ...



Thanks Jerry, I saw the kit and like the look so much that I didn't realize it wasn't postable until I put it together the first time . The Jr Aron and Anthony make classy postables tho and the tips/nibs are interchangeable with the Abraham.


----------



## Sprung (Aug 31, 2015)

I had to come back and look at this one again... Also, it inspired me to get that piece of HRB I got from you drilled and tubed last night so it can become a pen soon.

The non-postable doesn't bother me. @Jerry B - is postable something that your customers and people in general prefer? I'd read that most prefer postable, but I have found that if I post a pen, then it's heavy and unbalanced to write with. Even of the postable pens of my own, I don't post them while writing and it makes for a better writing experience to not have it posted. (It does make it hard though when, for example, I'm in the store picking up groceries and trying to cross items off the list my wife sent me with while pushing a cart.)


----------



## manbuckwal (Aug 31, 2015)

Sprung said:


> I had to come back and look at this one again... Also, it inspired me to get that piece of HRB I got from you drilled and tubed last night so it can become a pen soon.
> 
> The non-postable doesn't bother me. @Jerry B - is postable something that your customers and people in general prefer? I'd read that most prefer postable, but I have found that if I post a pen, then it's heavy and unbalanced to write with. Even of the postable pens of my own, I don't post them while writing and it makes for a better writing experience to not have it posted. (It does make it hard though when, for example, I'm in the store picking up groceries and trying to cross items off the list my wife sent me with while pushing a cart.)



Look forward too seeing what you do with that blank Matt . I think non postables are considered a "desk" pen, which makes sense to me. If I am out an about I do prefer a postable pen so I don't lose the cap........just a preference thing

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Aug 31, 2015)

Looks great from here.

Les


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 31, 2015)

Amazing job Tom. As usual it's a work of art....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jerry B (Aug 31, 2015)

Sprung said:


> is postable something that your customers and people in general prefer?





manbuckwal said:


> If I am out an about I do prefer a postable pen so I don't lose the cap



All my customers are either management, or traveling service people, and like Tom, 
they all prefer the postable type so they don't "mistakenly" walk away and forget the top part of the pen .
I made 2 non-postable pens in past ...... took forever to sell those, all my postable pens usually sell within a couple weeks at most.

I've personally found just the opposite, if I write without the top posted, pen feels too light & uncomfortable in my hands,
when posted, it's a perfect weight and seems more balanced to me, making for a much smoother writing experience.
I guess that's the beauty of everyone having their own preference, you're guaranteed to satisfy everyone's tastes eventually

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sprung (Aug 31, 2015)

Jerry B said:


> All my customers are either management, or traveling service people, and like Tom,
> they all prefer the postable type so they don't "mistakenly" walk away and forget the top part of the pen .
> I made 2 non-postable pens in past ...... took forever to sell those, all my postable pens usually sell within a couple weeks at most.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the insight, Jerry. I haven't sold enough pens to be able to notice any sort of trend in postable vs. non-postable. Thinking about it, I do give as gifts at lot more postable than non-postable. But, I do a lot of writing every day, so I myself prefer something a little lighter to write with, hence my preference for the non-postable. My wife prefers postable on her pens.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 2, 2015)

Really like this pen -- has clean and distinct lines -- lots of character with that gorgeous wood. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

